# sources for SIMPLE, SMALL O-gauge layouts?



## phreaddy (Jan 1, 2011)

Can anyone direct me to sources for simple layouts for Lionel 0 and/or 0-27 that would fit on a door or something similar? I'm not opposed to adding some grades or switches. The layout diagrams would need to include details any special track sizes, how to wire switches, etc, and it would all need to be kid-operation friendly. I looked on Amazon, and all the books seem to be about very complex, usually very large layouts. I'm looking to set something up for my kids (ages 6 and 8) who go through spurts of interest, so we can put it vertical in the closet when they want the space for other things.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

phreaddy said:


> Can anyone direct me to sources for simple layouts for Lionel 0 and/or 0-27 that would fit on a door or something similar? I'm not opposed to adding some grades or switches. The layout diagrams would need to include details any special track sizes, how to wire switches, etc, and it would all need to be kid-operation friendly. I looked on Amazon, and all the books seem to be about very complex, usually very large layouts. I'm looking to set something up for my kids (ages 6 and 8) who go through spurts of interest, so we can put it vertical in the closet when they want the space for other things.



http://www.thortrains.net/marx/46dex1.html


The main page has most of what you need to know.

http://www.thortrains.net/

Ask here if it doesn't.


----------

